# Antique Tractors and a Threshing bee in Montana Aug 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Antigue tractor show in Huntley, Montana PLUS a threshing demonstration, AND home made PIES!!!!!!!! Here is a link:

http://www.edgeta.org/brnch29.htm


----------

